

Can a workplace block Google+? - Dramatize

There must be millions of people who work in businesses who block Facebook.<p>Because Google's social network is built on top of their productivity products, will this open up a social network for these people?
======
latch
Yes, they can. Even my top bar is only partially loaded. Specifically, the
right notification count (the red thing) is blank and I get a firewall error
when I open it.

Edit:

It was actually blocked on Thursday, had to get on through my phone. I was
surprised at how quick they were.

------
brudgers
To the degree they can prevent the use of cellphones, they can block Google+.

------
zeefo08
All the urls base to plus.google.com, so I don't see why they couldn't, but I
never really understood why a workplace would outright block facebook or
anything else for that matter.

~~~
paul-woolcock
They block it because a lot of managers and executives still think that
blocking their employees from everything but their work is the best way to
ensure worker productivity

~~~
latch
You aren't 100% right. Some places also block any place where you can
communicate/share/upload potentially confidential/proprietary/private/blah
information. FB and Google+ certainly fall into this type of category
(although, you could just pick up your cell phone, call a friend, and have
them post whatever revealing information you have).

